
Safe, fast-charging lithium battery handles five times the current - bornelsewhere
https://newatlas.com/energy/fast-charging-lithium-battery-five-times-current-safe/
======
extrapickles
You can already charge some lithium batteries at 5x, though they don’t get
good cycle life when you do so. The article does not mention the cycle life,
so its hard to compare with conventional techniques.

------
Andys
Is there nothing carbon nanotubes can't improve?

~~~
hkt
Salad?

~~~
buran77
I immediately thought breathing [0][1][2]. I wonder what happens when they are
widespread enough simply because they do a great job enhancing so many other
technologies.

[0] [https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/carbon-
nanotube-d...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/carbon-nanotube-
danger/)

[1]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4710349/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4710349/)

[2]
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41565-019-0472-4](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41565-019-0472-4)

------
lumberingjack
I just build a quadcopter lithium ion batteries are great but also still
terrible.

------
neals
So, battery-breakthrough news is back at pre-COVID level. Which is nice.

